# TOTW Formulas!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Taste Of The Wild has 4 formulas now!

High Prairie Canine Formula (Bison)
*Ingredients
*Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Pacific Stream Canine Formula (Salmon)
*Ingredients
*Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Wetlands Canine Formula (Duck)
*Ingredients
*Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

And their new formula

Sierra Mountain Canine Formula (Lamb)
*Ingredients
*Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

YAY OMG I am SO excited. We are in the process of switching Shenzi's food to TOTW and I know shes going to love getting new flavours! She already picks the salmon out of the bowl and doesnt really want the RC anymore... lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> YAY OMG I am SO excited. We are in the process of switching Shenzi's food to TOTW and I know shes going to love getting new flavours! She already picks the salmon out of the bowl and doesnt really want the RC anymore... lol


I pick up a bag of dog food every 3-5 weeks and I rotate formulas, they had Bison first, Duck second, right now they are on Salmon and when I run out they will get the new Lamb formula. 

Both boys LOVE their food.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow that is great I have been rotating formulas too! I'm only on my second bag Salmon was my first bag and now I'm on the High Prairie Canine. So far he is loving TOTW. I feed Raw in the evenings.....  Thanks for the new information.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Danielle, I'm also starting to wet my feet into half kibble half raw. Basically because my poor girl is allergic to everything and poor thing should be allowed to chew on something...


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i just bought my pup a case of the lamb and he absolutly loves it... i give it to him for lunch and he pretty much devours the whole can


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

I just got High Prairie for Ze'eva today and omg she LOVES it! I had her on Solid Gold WolfCub and she kind of liked it and this she devours like its raw meat... I might start rotating through the different formulas when I run out of 1 30lb bag with her but she really likes the Bison!
EDIT: I got the dry and not the canned food...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Have fun with the new formula - sounds like the pups will enjoy!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i wanted to be excited by the new formula, but the Sierra ans Pacific Stream are dreadfully low in protein and calories compared to other grainless foods (and even their other two formula).

that leads me to the logical conclusion that there is not much meat in those two formulas.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Those of you rotating formulas, do you slowly switch from 1 to the other over x? days or just breaking out the new bag when you finish up the old ?

I have been feeding the Bison & both dogs are doing well on it. Jazzy will eat anything, but Mr. Picky (Duke) is getting bored with it.

Both have well formed poops now & I don't want to trigger another round of poopy butts !


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

We just finished up a bad of Sierra Mountains, it smells funny but Arlo loved it of course! It doesn't have a whole lot of protein but it is more simple than the other formulas so this may be a good thing for some dogs. I think I am finally going to stick with TOTW. I know some dogs have problems with chicken so this is good news! I just bought a bag of Wetlands this evening. We haven't tried High Prarie....is the Pacific Stream really fishy smelling?? I can't stand when my dogs smell like fish so that's the only reason I haven't tried it yet...

Does anyone know about the Calcium amounts? I can't seem to find them anywhere...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Picked up the lamb this wk.


I mix bison, fish, & lamb all together & feed, haven't had a prob.
I truly like to keep bison in their diet at all times b/c keeps the
weight on them b/c of higher protein & cal per cup.


I went to fish only this summer & they got too thin. I since went to
bison & fish. Now added lamb in the mix.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Is the lamb new? I have not seen this variety around my area? I can't even find it on their website.


Edit: I found the formula on their site. It says it is available at my Tractor Supply but I have not seen it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Picked up the lamb this wk.
> 
> 
> I mix bison, fish, & lamb all together & feed, haven't had a prob.
> ...


That sounds like a good idea. I might have to do that too.  Maybe mix Bison & Salmon and then mix Lamb & Duck.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

PupperLove said:


> Does anyone know about the Calcium amounts? I can't seem to find them anywhere...


 
High prairie /calcium 2.1 ph 1.4 

Pacific stream/ calcium 1.9 ph 1.1 

wetlands/ calcium 2.1 ph 1.4

so, all arount 2%, which is why many of us avoid it til our pups are pretty much done growing. 

dont know about the new formula, but id expect it to be about the same.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

We are getting Duke a new bag this afternoon but switching from Salmon to well was going to be Bison but here's the question if he's allergic to Salmon is he going to be allergic to "ocean fish meal " too ? I noticed all but the last one has Ocean fish meal in it so made me wonder.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We just switched from Canidae to TOTW - Bought the High Prairie Bison-Venison and the dogs seem to really like it. Price wasn't bad either.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

We just recently started mixing the duck and salmon flavors. The lamb is not available in our area but we may not feed it when it does become available because lamb seems to give our shepherds bad gas!!! We regularly feed the salmon TOTW and Blue Buffalo mixed for variety but this time we are just trying TOTW duck and salmon and see if it makes them gassy. We used to mix 4Health lamb but like I said before-- bad gas!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i get the small 5lb bags at tractor supply and mix some in with the 4Health they get so they're getting a lil extra. they LOVE it!!! Thats exciting. I'm sure they'll love the Sierra Mountain one! cant wait to get that one!!!!!


----------



## Washu (Apr 20, 2007)

I am happy about the new lamb formula. Dooku can't handle the duck or bison formulas, but she's done great on the salmon. A few weeks ago I bought a small bag of the lamb and she did just fine with it. It's nice for dogs who can do higher protein foods.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

TOTW Salmon has done wonders for my guy. His face was raw from itching and scratching and he would vomit often. I tried every kibble I could find from RC to Innova, to BB and nothing helped. The vet told me it could be food allergies and to try Wellness Core. He hated it. Thanks to this forum, I heard good reviews about TOTW. I decided to give it a try, and it's like magic. He's been on it for about two weeks and no more vomiting and very little itching. The hair on his face is even starting to grow back. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

For those of you that are looking to feed your cats TOTW or if you already do feed TOTW to your cats they now have a second formula.

Rocky Mountain Feline Formula (with Roasted Venison & Smoked Salmon)
*Ingredients*
Chicken meal, peas, sweet potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, roasted venison, smoked salmon, natural flavor, ocean fish meal, methionine, potassium chloride, taurine, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Canine River Feline Formula (with Trout & Smoked Salmon)
*Ingredients*
Trout, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, potato protein, canola oil, smoked salmon, natural flavor, choline chloride, methionine, taurine, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I too have wondered why the TOTW formulas were so much lower in calorie and protein than like Evo or Orijen.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> High prairie /calcium 2.1 ph 1.4
> 
> Pacific stream/ calcium 1.9 ph 1.1
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really high! Thanks for that info. I find it a little scary that they call it an ALS food... ?!?

I'm sure Arlo is done growing, he hasn't grown in height since he was around 9 months and has filled out a little but not much. He's about the size of him parents. He is doing great on TOTW and has grain allergies so I think I'll keep him on it.  He's been on it for about a month.


----------



## montfriz (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum. Our Zoe (2yrs.) was on Taste of the Wild when we got her 3 mts. ago and have continued her with it. The coop store where we purchase it has had reports of "greatly increased" water consumption on this food. I know the high protein foods need lots of water, but has anyone noticed that salt is placed rather high on the ingredient list. Zoe is not drinking as much water on the wetlands formula as on the high prairie.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know WHY but lamb has always made my dogs gassy. It does not seem to matter what food has lamb in it ....... I see the new forumla is lamb but the bison also has it. 

Scratching head - I switched from Evo to TOTW before I went to NB because the vet felt I should drop protein levels due to bloodwork and I did........It is true that my dogs drank Excess water on TOTW as well. That, and I wanted a lower phosphorus.

Dogs have no health problems but felt the bloodwork was saying to "take it easy" Could be wrong. blood protein numbers are based on data from kibble fed dogs - so higher protein levels may actually be what they should be.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Both my cats and my dog are on TOTW, they do not drink alot of water, at least I dont think they do? 

Now I am going to have to watch them and see how much they do drink.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been thinking about switching Sasha to TOTW. I was ust wondering how long it usually takes your dogs to get through a bag of it. I could afford to buy one of the bigger bag each month. Does that sound possible? Right now she's on Purina One, but I don't like all the grains and fillers in that. She's also on a bit of a diet right now, and I don't think that she's getting all she needs nutrition wise from Purina. Thoughts?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I have been thinking about switching Sasha to TOTW. I was ust wondering how long it usually takes your dogs to get through a bag of it. I could afford to buy one of the bigger bag each month. Does that sound possible?


It depends on how much you have to feed her. I would go through 1 bag a month when it was just Raven but she only eats 2 cups a day. 

Have you seen this thread? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/129147-new-dog-food-costco.html


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I have been thinking about switching Sasha to TOTW. I was ust wondering how long it usually takes your dogs to get through a bag of it. I could afford to buy one of the bigger bag each month. Does that sound possible? Right now she's on Purina One, but I don't like all the grains and fillers in that. She's also on a bit of a diet right now, and I don't think that she's getting all she needs nutrition wise from Purina. Thoughts?


I feed Sinister 4 cups of TOTW a day, a 30 pound bag costs me $42 with tax. It lasts me about 4 weeks maybe 5 weeks.

I am betting that your female eats less than my male so I would think that a bag should last you 5-6 weeks, maybe a little longer.

Purina is not a good kibble. I definitly wouldn't feed that to my dog. Ever since I put my GSD on grain free kibble his coat no longer has flakes, he has a nice, soft and shiney coat too.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks to both of you! Yeah, it wouldn't have been my first choice either, but that's what her fosters had her on and we didn't want to switch her right away. My guess is going to be about 2 1/2 cups a day should do her, but I would definitely just have to watch her for a while at first and see how she does on it. She gets fed 2-3 on purina, but since I will be cutting her back, and since she'll be getting better nutrition with TOTW, I imagine somewhere between 2 and 2 1/2 should do it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The Costco Brand "Nature's Domain" is also a grain free food, and very cost effective.
*Although the calorie count is low compared to many grain free foods.....it is not much lower than TOTW.

*Nature's Domain Turkey & Sweet Potato 336/kcals per cup. 
Average price: $27.99-29.99 per bag. 
*TOTW Wetlands Formula (highest calorie count of formulas) 375/kcals per cup.
Average price: $39.99-49.99 per bag.
So...you may have to feed 1/2 cup of food more in feeding the Nature's Domain.
Depending on *finances*...it can be a considerable, economic food choice.
I know several people who use the product and like it very much.
FWIW


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We feed our dogs TOTW Pacific Stream and have not noticed any "fishy" smell at all. It seems to have helped their coats a lot and Gunnar has really improved his paw licking, etc. Prior to the Pacific Stream, we were feeding the Wetlands. We switched because we think he's sensitive to chicken. 
Some of our friends have also experienced the lamb formula making their 4 dogs gassy, but I'm not sure what that's all about.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have switched Grim back to TOTW because I wanted a little more fat and protein in his diet but less than EVO.

This round he is not drinking excessively so maybe they made a change. I am a bit confused about the high calcium levels and the strange Calciumhosphorus ratio so I am going to contact the company for an explanation or try to find one.

I am really unclear of the impact on adult dogs. It is clear the phosphorus has dropped since I last tried the food. The gas, I found, was caused by peas and the addition of kefir to each meal (a small amount) has helped immensely.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping to find Roxy's posts on this.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We have been feeding the Bison and even our picky dog loves it. They are doing really well. Their poop have been much less and are well formed also.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

My dogs LOVE it. Just finished the Wetlands and started Lamb tonight. Am trying to find something to help w/ itching. They were out of the salmon in the medium bag, which is all I could afford till Friday. The large bags run $50, a little pricier than the Chicken Soup we've been feeding, but they love it so much, it's well worth it. Can't wait to try them all and let them start rotating for variety.


----------

